# ogg -> wav oder mp3



## Moartel (2. Juli 2002)

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein (kostenloses, ich brauch das fast nie) Tool mit dem ich ogg-Dateien in wav oder besser gleich in mp3 konvertieren kann. Leider habe ich nur einen Konverter gefunden der in der Shareware-Version kein ganzes file konvertiert. Ich finde zwar eine Menge die in umgekehrter Richtung arbeiten, also nur ins ogg-Format konvertieren, aber keinen der mit ein ogg-file verarbeitet


----------



## rephleks (3. Juli 2002)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Ich glaube, ich hab da mal was in 
der neuen Chip gelesen .

Hier der Link:
Chip.de 
Musst du mal suchen ! 

Da war zumindest ein Bericht das .ogg besser sein soll als .mp3 .


----------



## Moartel (3. Juli 2002)

Dass ogg bessere Quali bietet weiß ich, aber ich will das umwandeln und dafür finde ich nichts.


----------



## Kaprolactam (3. Juli 2002)

Try this:
http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail.php3?fid=992060618

/Kapro


----------



## foxx21 (3. Juli 2002)

probiers mal mit audio catalyst *jetztkeineahnunghabobdasrichtiggeschriebenist* *lol*


----------



## Moartel (3. Juli 2002)

Advanced Encoding Tools erledigt ohne Registrierung nur die halbe Datei, eine Serial war nicht aufzufinden. 
Audio Catalyst geht nicht unter Win2k (kann mir mal einer sagen was das für ein Spatenverein ist dessen Software nicht unter Win2k geht?!) und kann so wie ich das gesehen habe nur mp3.

Hat niemand ein Programm das geht?


----------



## Vitalis (3. Juli 2002)

Also Moartel, folgendes:

Du lädst Dir dieses Winamp-PlugIn runter und installierst es. Danach kannst Du mit Winamp Ogg-Dateien abspielen. 

Als nächstes gehst Du dahin: Options/Preferences/PlugIns/Output und wählst als Output-PlugIn "Nullsoft Disk Writer" aus. Damit werden alle Dateien die Du aus Deiner Winamp-Playlist abspielst als Wav-Datei auf die Platte geschrieben. Mit "Configure" kannst Du das Verzeichnis auswählen. Vielleicht hast Du auch ein mp3Output-PlugIn drin, dann kannst direkt in mp3 umwandeln...

Hier noch was.

Winamp rules, Google auch


----------



## Moartel (3. Juli 2002)

Danke Vitalis, das ist immerhin schon mal etwas. Mit google habe ich leider kein Glück gehabt und nichts gefunden  
Einen richtigen Decoder gibt es anscheinend nicht? Winamp braucht leider so wie es aussieht ewig um das zu schaffen.
Dummerweise will der jetzt jedes Lied das ich abspiele zu mp3 konvertieren (sher sinnvoll bei mp3s  :[  ) und spart sich dafür netterweise den Ton. Ich habe das Plugin zwar wieder abgestellt, aber das interessiert Winamp herzlich wenig.


----------



## Vitalis (3. Juli 2002)

> Einen richtigen Decoder gibt es anscheinend nicht?


Ich finde die Winamp-Lösung für solche Dinge eigentlich optimal.. 


> Winamp braucht leider so wie es aussieht ewig um das zu schaffen.


Hmmm, ewig? Wie lang braucht er denn für ein 4min-Lied? Bei mir geht das sehr schnell.. Was hast Du für einen Prozessor?



> Dummerweise will der jetzt jedes Lied das ich abspiele zu mp3 konvertieren (sher sinnvoll bei mp3s) und spart sich dafür netterweise den Ton. Ich habe das Plugin zwar wieder abgestellt, aber das interessiert Winamp herzlich wenig.


 Wie abgestellt? Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, daß Du wieder auf "Nullsoft WaveOut" stellen mußt, damit er wieder normal abspielt statt umzuwandeln.


----------



## Moartel (3. Juli 2002)

Naja, ich hab 1.4 GHz und die Datei ist knapp 80 Minuten lang  :-(

Mir kams schon ein bissl langsam vor  
Gut dass ich jetzt weiß wie ich Winamp das nächste mal ohne Neuinstallation wieder zum laufen bringe


----------



## Vitalis (3. Juli 2002)

> Gut dass ich jetzt weiß wie ich Winamp das nächste mal ohne Neuinstallation wieder zum laufen bringe


 lol 


> Naja, ich hab 1.4 GHz und die Datei ist knapp 80 Minuten lang


Na kein Wunder.. also es ist schnell genug


----------

